# Am I the only one without 5D3 Problems?



## mikezphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

I switched from Nikon to Canon (am I the only one doing this too LOL) last spring before wedding season and did some research online... Really dug the specs on the 5D3 as well as the 600EX-RT flash system. 

I made the jump and sold my Nikon kit which consisted of a D3s, D700, 3x SB-900, 24-70G, 70-200VR1, 14-24, and 50 1.4 I ended up buying a 5D2, 5D3, 5x 600 EX-RT, 35L, 85 1.8, 135L, 70-200L IS1, and 17-40. I really haven't looked back since and shoot 85% of the time wielding two bodies with the 35L and 85 1.8. 

Here is what I love about the 5D3

The 600 EX flash system has changed the way I shoot, at any point during the day of a wedding I will have at least one additional light firing off-camera. What a wonderful system. It works flawlessly in group mode when I want to light up a reception hall with 2-3 lights. My only gripe is that it doesn't work the same with the 5D2. Canon claims it is the processor, but I think they just want to sell more new cameras 

The 5D3 files I have shot look indistinguishable if not slightly better than my old D3s as well, which is a blessing given the smaller size. The ability to shoot smaller RAW files has also been a charm. During the reception and other boring parts of the day, I shoot away in mRAW as very few wedding clients need a 22MP file. Despite a smaller file size, I like to perfect WB and exposure (which usually needs very little tweaking)... 

The focusing system is incredible in my opinion. People complain about it being confusing, but once you sit down and really put all the different focusing patterns and modes into practice, I rarely get an OOF shot even with a prime at ~f/2. Granted my keeper rate is much higher with the 70-200 f/2.8 IS, but I think that is just a function of focus speed with primes vs zooms, not anything to do with the camera. I did notice the camera focused a little slower with the 600EX AF assist beam, so I did a little test. I have my DOF preview button set to switch between SERVO>ONESHOT when I hold it down. I noticed that the camera focused much faster in SERVO mode without the AF assist beam (which it doesn't use anyway) even in very dim lighting. Now even in ONE SHOT, I only use the AF assist beam when it is absolutely pitch black which is almost never these days since video guys always have their annoying video lights on heh. From my experience using zone focusing/tracking, the 5D3 tends to get "thrown off" by objects in the background much less than any of my Nikons, even the D3s.

Perhaps the one "awful" thing about the 5D3 is the dark AF points in low light. My Nikon cameras always had a red square and it made moving AF points around in low light a breeze. I have learned to adapt to how my 5D3 works in this regard, but I am hoping for a FW update to remedy this at some point. Not keeping my hopes up, but it would be nice.

As far as dynamic range, maybe my exposures are just really nicely lit because of how often I use the off camera flash system. I don't really ever need to push or pull my RAW files more than 1EV, so maybe I'm not seeing this lack of dynamic range so many people have complained about. There are certainly merits to having more dynamic range, heck I wouldn't argue against it. For landscape and studio shooters, I'm sure the D800 is a better choice, but right now the 5D3 is the best camera I have ever used for a wedding, right ahead of the D3s.

So overall I really have nothing bad to say about the 5D3. I view it as a baby D3s. I shot just over 35 weddings this past season and it took only a couple jobs (second shooting for another studio in April) to get fully accustomed to the Canon controls. I actually prefer how ISO is changed on Canon bodies and I never even have to take my eye away from the finder. Despite some minor quirks here and there, the overall value of the 600EX-RT system more than makes up for anything I could complain about. 

Am I just oblivious to problems or a lot of people just suffering from "the grass is always greener" syndrome because of the rave reviews the D800 gets on websites like DXO?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2012)

Its a fact, people do not tend to post if there is no problem. When a issue arises, be it with their camera or their Bently, they go online to see if someone else if having the issue, and often post about their problem, and they post everywhere that will let them. Divide by about 10 to account for duplicate posts to start with.


----------



## digital paradise (Dec 11, 2012)

You have basically summed it up. There is a learning curve with the AF system. Seems to me the biggest two complaints are the black focus points and AF assist beam. 

When you turn them on they will illuminate when you achieve AF or you moved them around but will not stay lit. Active AF point/s staying lit would be a nice feature. 

Seems to me the biggest complaint around is the AF assist beam. The 580 flash and my 5D2 was instant. There is a delay with the 600 and 5D3. It seems to pointing at the AF squares are smaller on the 5D3 as compared to the the 5D2. Some one did some tests (I'm not sure here or at Canon Forums) by pressing the shutter down completely. When AF is achieved the camera fires before the AF acquisition beep sounds. It is faster and so far looks like the images are in focus. I would not try this live unless you get your key shots first  

The AF in general is great IMO. Upgraded to the Canon RT system and I'm also really enjoying it. I don't miss transmitters, receivers, cables, etc.

I also purchased a ST-E3-RT and made it more portable. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11492.0

Nice to write up for an ex Nikonian. Welcome.


----------



## digital paradise (Dec 11, 2012)

I just read at Canon forums someone tried that pressing the shutter all the way method did create OOF images.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 11, 2012)

Re "mikezphoto" experience with the 5DMK3, I have the 5DMK3 x 2 & 1Dx also x2 & a 1DMK4, Mostly I shoot Wildlife & Underwater, I've also experienced zero issues with my 1Dx or 5DMK3 Cameras, perhaps people have unrealistic expectations of a Mechanical piece of equipment, assembly lines etc. To be fair to Nikon, I also shoot a 5DMK2 in a Seacam Housing, again zero issues, but I recently purchased a D800 also housed in a Seacam, I did this for a single reason, Nikon allow in camera crop, this allows me to use the one Camera for both WA & Macro where formally I used the 5DMK2 for WA & the 1DMK4 for Macro, but back to the D800, again I've experienced zero issues with the D800, well except for the fact it seems someone on Crack Cocaine was allowed to put together the Menu Systems.


----------



## ereka (Dec 11, 2012)

The only real 'problem' I have with my 5DMkIII is that the RAW files seem very noisy even at base ISO (whatever the base ISO actually is - 100, 160 - I have read somewhere that 160 is supposed to be less noisy than 100). I always have to move the luminance slider in LR4 to around 50 to eliminate noise and that inevitably results in loss of some detail.

I'd be very interested to hear from other 5DMkIII users as to how much noise reduction they routinely apply to RAW images shot at base ISO and how the 5DMkIII compares with previous bodies that they have used in that respect.

I'm just wondering if the level of noise I'm seeing in my RAW files at base ISO is just a characteristic of the sensor or whether I have a dud and should return it to Canon whilst it's still within the guarantee period.


----------



## skitron (Dec 11, 2012)

ereka said:


> The only real 'problem' I have with my 5DMkIII is that the RAW files seem very noisy even at base ISO (whatever the base ISO actually is - 100, 160 - I have read somewhere that 160 is supposed to be less noisy than 100). I always have to move the luminance slider in LR4 to around 50 to eliminate noise and that inevitably results in loss of some detail.
> 
> I'd be very interested to hear from other 5DMkIII users as to how much noise reduction they routinely apply to RAW images shot at base ISO and how the 5DMkIII compares with previous bodies that they have used in that respect.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the level of noise I'm seeing in my RAW files at base ISO is just a characteristic of the sensor or whether I have a dud and should return it to Canon whilst it's still within the guarantee period.



That doesn't sound right at all. I just sent back a 6D for other reasons, but ISO was very good and 400 required no noise reduction at all. My 5D3 arrives Friday and it had better be similar if it doesn't want to go back where it came from.  I'll post when it gets here.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 11, 2012)

My 5D III is almost perfect....except "light leak" issue ;D


----------



## 1982chris911 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine works quite well ... Well beside some pictures I tried to take in a pitch black dark room without windows with the lens cap on... the exposure was way off there... strange ...


----------



## ereka (Dec 11, 2012)

skitron said:


> ereka said:
> 
> 
> > The only real 'problem' I have with my 5DMkIII is that the RAW files seem very noisy even at base ISO (whatever the base ISO actually is - 100, 160 - I have read somewhere that 160 is supposed to be less noisy than 100). I always have to move the luminance slider in LR4 to around 50 to eliminate noise and that inevitably results in loss of some detail.
> ...



Thanks - I'll be very interested as to what level of noise reduction you need to apply to the RAW files from your new 5DMkIII. Mine was one of the first available in the UK, so I'm wondering whether that might have anything to do with it i.e. whether later serial numbers have better sensor performance.


----------



## vmk (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine works well, pleased with


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 11, 2012)

The 5D3 is the first camera that fully does everything I'd ever want from a camera. That's why I ditched my 7D & 5Dc when I realized I no longer need two seperate bodies for different subject matter.

The only issues are the Assist beam issue, Blinking AF Fix and F/8 AF capability but these are so slight compared to anything before the 5D3.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the 5D3!!! Fantastic all around and what I've always wanted in a camera. Noise is not an issue at all for me. (But I do have that pesky AF Assist problem that's generating some discussion finally.)


----------



## MarkII (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree 100% with the original author: the 5DIII is the best overall camera I have used - an excellent balance of image quality, functionality and size/weight. I have had no problems with the camera at all (or, for that matter, any previous Canon DSLR).



ereka said:


> I'd be very interested to hear from other 5DMkIII users as to how much noise reduction they routinely apply to RAW images shot at base ISO and how the 5DMkIII compares with previous bodies that they have used in that respect.



I very surprised you need NR at base ISO. I don't normally touch the luminance slider until 6400, if then. The luminance noise performance of the 5DIII is the best I have seen from any Canon camera so far.

However, you can not do the same with the chrominance NR. I usually leave this at the default (25), but reducing it to zero gives noticeably noisier images even at base ISO. This is not really a problem, since unlike luminance NR there seems to be negligible smearing.

You might want to check if highlight tone priority is enabled as this will increase the noise level a little.


----------



## ereka (Dec 11, 2012)

MarkII said:


> I agree 100% with the original author: the 5DIII is the best overall camera I have used - an excellent balance of image quality, functionality and size/weight. I have had no problems with the camera at all (or, for that matter, any previous Canon DSLR).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HTP is disabled, but would this affect RAW files anyway? I'm more and more convinced that I have a lemon and I'm seriously considering asking for a replacement. Unfortunately, the UK store I bought it from has gone into administration (i.e. Jacobs) so I'm not quite sure how to go about returning it or who to return it to!


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 11, 2012)

mikezphoto said:


> I switched from Nikon to Canon (am I the only one doing this too LOL) last spring before wedding season and did some research online... Really dug the specs on the 5D3 as well as the 600EX-RT flash system.
> 
> I made the jump and sold my Nikon kit which consisted of a D3s, D700, 3x SB-900, 24-70G, 70-200VR1, 14-24, and 50 1.4 I ended up buying a 5D2, 5D3, 5x 600 EX-RT, 35L, 85 1.8, 135L, 70-200L IS1, and 17-40. I really haven't looked back since and shoot 85% of the time wielding two bodies with the 35L and 85 1.8.
> 
> ...




So, Mike, do you ever take your 5D3 waterskiing on Lake Success?

_(Note to CR members: that was actually a sneaky trick question designed to get Mike to admit he works for Canon! Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!)_


----------



## MarkII (Dec 11, 2012)

ereka said:


> HTP is disabled, but would this affect RAW files anyway?



HTP causes the camera to underexpose the image. When the RAW file is developed the exposure is automatically corrected. The result is a correctly exposed picture, but with more highlight headroom and more noise.

You might want to try to find someone else with a 5DIII and just check your settings with them before starting a return. While the camera is excellent, the manual is a bit lame. Try figuring out what settings affect the RAW files, for example...


----------



## Shane1.4 (Dec 11, 2012)

I couldn't be more happy! And I paid full price the day it came out. I now completely trust the AF when shooting at 1.4 whereas with my 60D I had to use liveview. The noise performance is awesome. In dimly lit churches, I can shoot a bride walking down the aisle at ISO 12,800 and not worry about how the shot will turn out.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 11, 2012)

ereka said:


> HTP is disabled, but would this affect RAW files anyway? I'm more and more convinced that I have a lemon and I'm seriously considering asking for a replacement. *Unfortunately, the UK store I bought it from has gone into administration (i.e. Jacobs) so I'm not quite sure how to go about returning it or who to return it to!*



Did you register your camera purchase with Canon? If not, do it and your warranty will be good.

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Warranty/


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

My first 5dIII suffered greatly from stuck pixels. I couldn't take a picture at sunset without a larger purple dot. My second 5dIII has been great. No problems so far with it.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 11, 2012)

lintoni said:


> ereka said:
> 
> 
> > HTP is disabled, but would this affect RAW files anyway? I'm more and more convinced that I have a lemon and I'm seriously considering asking for a replacement. *Unfortunately, the UK store I bought it from has gone into administration (i.e. Jacobs) so I'm not quite sure how to go about returning it or who to return it to!*
> ...



Is registration required in the UK?

I believe in the US, it isn't required for you to 'register' it to get the warranty coverage.....


----------



## lintoni (Dec 11, 2012)

cayenne said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > ereka said:
> ...



You'd normally just take it back to the shop you bought it at, but as Jacobs has disappeared from the High Street... you should be able to take it to a Canon authorised dealer, but registering it with Canon should make things easier.

EDIT 

19 June 2012 

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/photo-news/538860/jacobs-shuts-remaining-stores-after-sell-off-plan-fails



> Jacobs has today shut 11 stores with the loss of a further 87 jobs.
> 
> The Jacobs branch at London Road in Leicester will remain open to handle stock clearance, until a date yet to be confirmed, according to the firm's administrator PKF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 11, 2012)

ereka said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > ereka said:
> ...


I've had mine since July and I have taken macro shots at ISO 6400 and some wildlife shots at ISO 5000, without any noise reduction. The noise is visible if you look hard enough in the darker areas, but certainly not what I would call distracting. At ISO 100, I can't see any noise. Bear in mind, if I don't expose correctly, then I retake where possible, often even if it's only half a stop out, then do as little post processing as possible.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 11, 2012)

mikezphoto said:


> Here is what I love about the 5D3 ....
> 
> Am I just oblivious to problems or a lot of people just suffering from "the grass is always greener" syndrome because of the rave reviews the D800 gets on websites like DXO?


You've summed it up very well. I don't have problems with the 5D3 either, other than the black AF points. It is the best wedding camera I've ever used. DxO doesn't shoot weddings, so their ratings don't reflect important camera features that matter to me. I have lots of D800 files from a 2nd shooter and they are wonderfully detailed (if you make giant-sized prints), but the color is not as pleasing as from the 5D3. And Nikon doesn't have the medium raw file size option or the new flashes with built in radio.


----------

